# Can anyone recommend a DC transformer for uncouplers and such?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

After some research, I much, MUCH prefer using DC to power uncouplers and stuff on my layout. With DC they make no noise at all (when properly adjusted), but on AC they vibrate and make a huge racket. Can I just use a wall-wart as a power source, or do I need something beefier? Right now I'm using a large HO transformer... maybe one of those old Tyco models would work fine for this if a wall wart is not a good idea? Looking for soemthing I can easily conceal. 

Charles.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Grasshopper, it is time for you to take the leap.
That is something you ca easily try. You will have to do it because I have no idea. The wall wart maybe underpowered I would try one with .5 amps a least. A good question well time to investigate. Easy to do. The O scale uncouplers need the amperage to the point that if left one the short out from overheating. So keep you test quick.


----------

